# Paranormal activity



## dodgy bob (Aug 4, 2007)

Just going to watch it i've got goosebumps already:doublesho


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

u will sleep with lights on tonight


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

You don't want to be watching that today of all days.....................................


----------



## chewysrixp (Jun 23, 2009)

Posted up about this film about a month ago, horrors and thrillers dont bother me but this one is a bit freaky, bit slow but still good.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

I used to watch loads of horror films when I was younger and enjoy them.

I can't nowadays 

Particularly when there is a young child involved (I guess that it is because I am a father of 3)

I guess that one's tastes change over time.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Although I look forward to seeing it... Americans are easily scared.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

Well, I'm told this is "really quite scary", wouldn't mind seeing it either. It's only 15 though so I imagine it can't be of the gory type.


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Doesn't have to be gory to be scary though. Lots of psychology instead preying on the fear of the unknown.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

MattDuffy88 said:


> Doesn't have to be gory to be scary though. Lots of psychology instead preying on the fear of the unknown.


Everyone has a different definition of scary.

After my experiences of the last 2 years I know how fragile the human mind can be.

Nah, Adam, time to shut up...


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Is it out on DVD yet?

I love watching films like theses with the lights turned off :thumb:

Remember watching Poltergeist when I was younger and that freaked me out for about 2 weeks, since then just loved scaring the s*** out of my self :lol:


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

I watched this film the other day and after much hype i was looking forward to it... but i found it so boring i nearly fell asleep, no part of it scared me, made me jump or anything close.

Maybe its just me but i didnt think it was all that

Im waiting 4 the storm of abuse now lol


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Silverberry said:


> Is it out on DVD yet?
> 
> I love watching films like theses with the lights turned off :thumb:
> 
> Remember watching Poltergeist when I was younger and that freaked me out for about 2 weeks, since then just loved scaring the s*** out of my self :lol:


No horror film I have seen yet has bothered me that much... however I am terrified of clowns (can't explain why) but if I see one anywhere I will freak out - I couldn't watch Ashes to Ashes for that very reason .


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

MattDuffy88 said:


> No horror film I have seen yet has bothered me that much... however I am terrified of clowns (can't explain why) but if I see one anywhere I will freak out - I couldn't watch Ashes to Ashes for that very reason .


LOL there was a girl i knew once who was terrified of clown,s m8 dressed up as 1 on halloween one year and jumped out at her. She fainted. It wasnt that funny after that.


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

MattDuffy88 said:


> No horror film I have seen yet has bothered me that much... however I am terrified of clowns (can't explain why) but if I see one anywhere I will freak out - I couldn't watch Ashes to Ashes for that very reason .


lol watch Stephen King's It then 

Another film I watched when I was younger when I really shouldn't have.

Anyway this film can't be that scary it's only a 15


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

gr33n said:


> LOL there was a girl i knew once who was terrified of clown,s m8 dressed up as 1 on halloween one year and jumped out at her. She fainted. It wasnt that funny after that.


:lol::lol: that's something I would do, classic.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Silverberry said:


> Is it out on DVD yet?
> 
> :lol:


I have a copy on my netbook from about 2 weeks ago, haven't watched it yet, in fact I forgot about it until this thread


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

On this note has anyone seen The Strangers? Jeez.. I was stood at my door with a baseball bat overnight after that. Few days later my bro comes chapping my door at 3.45am drunk because he left his keys at home. Very nearly made a mess of the carpet upon hearing the doorbell after that film.


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Silverberry said:


> :lol::lol: that's something I would do, classic.


That's something my brother did do, unfortunately for him my 1st reaction when he jumped out at me was to chin him - flat on his back out cold , At least he hasn't done it since.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

gr33n said:


> LOL there was a girl i knew once who was terrified of clown,s m8 dressed up as 1 on halloween one year and jumped out at her. She fainted. It wasnt that funny after that.


Reckon she'd like this?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

MattDuffy88 said:


> No horror film I have seen yet has bothered me that much... however I am terrified of clowns (can't explain why) but if I see one anywhere I will freak out - I couldn't watch Ashes to Ashes for that very reason .





gr33n said:


> LOL there was a girl i knew once who was terrified of clown,s m8 dressed up as 1 on halloween one year and jumped out at her. She fainted. It wasnt that funny after that.


Clowns never bothered me, I remember an article about people being upset by clowns, it is to do with a look of having something to hide


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

You know something I love that car. I think its amazing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

Spoony said:


> You know something I love that car. I think its amazing.


I would like to import one eventually, was a great condition one for sale a while back, bargin price, but with transport to UK was a bit out of my price range


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I watched this film and I'm sorry to say I was a little dissappointed. I much prefered the fourth kind, much scarier! 

The only good thing about paranormal activity is the girlfriends epic rack!


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Spoony said:


> On this note has anyone seen The Strangers? Jeez.. I was stood at my door with a baseball bat overnight after that. Few days later my bro comes chapping my door at 3.45am drunk because he left his keys at home. Very nearly made a mess of the carpet upon hearing the doorbell after that film.


That film was messed up! Good film, just too messy. Watched paranormal activity last night and tbh it shat me up a bit


----------



## dodgy bob (Aug 4, 2007)

JPC said:


> I watched this film and I'm sorry to say I was a little dissappointed. I much prefered the fourth kind, much scarier!
> 
> The only good thing about paranormal activity is the girlfriends epic rack!


Yeah man that's all i looked at:thumb: only scary bit was when she was ****** **** the bed! although i'm just about to go to bed upstairs on my own with no lights on!!!:doublesho a bit too slow for my liking blairwitch but in a house.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

dodgy bob said:


> Yeah man that's all i looked at:thumb: only scary bit was when (spoiler alert) [COLOR="PaleTurquoise"****************![/COLOR] although i'm just about to go to bed upstairs on my own with no lights on!!!:doublesho a bit too slow for my liking blairwitch but in a house.


:thumb:


----------



## dodgy bob (Aug 4, 2007)

silverback said:


> :thumb:


Edited cheers:thumb:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

I watched this around 3 months ago (before any hype or knowing anything about the film). 

My brother recommended it to me and never told me what it was about other than its the scariest film he'd ever seen.

So lights out, 9.30pm and me alone in the room. At the end - I was bricking it. Without the hype, this film was terrifying and I don't get scared easy at all.:lol:


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

I didnt get it tbh, maybe it was the wine but it was the slowest most boring film I have ever seen. 
What are the alternate endings that are doing the rounds?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

If anyone's going to post up anything about alternate endings, I'll have to add something into the title - we don't want to spoil anything for anyone :thumb:


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

I found this film to be over-hyped rubbish tbh, I certainly wouldnt recommend it

Apparently there are 2 different endings, there is a cinematic ending i.e. as the director intended it to be, and there is also another ending that was suggested by Spielberg, I think that is the ending that is shown in cinemas, however if you get your films from 'elsewhere' youll probably see the orginal ending

eitherway, it really makes no odds because the film is crap IMO


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I also have this to watch but i will be totally honest here.

No man or beast scares me but the unknown and these sort of films scare the hell out of me so i tend to stay away.

Might watch the new xmas carol instead


----------



## arcdef (Apr 17, 2008)

Spoony said:


> On this note has anyone seen The Strangers? Jeez.. I was stood at my door with a baseball bat overnight after that. Few days later my bro comes chapping my door at 3.45am drunk because he left his keys at home. Very nearly made a mess of the carpet upon hearing the doorbell after that film.


Yeah thats a pretty messed up film, they recon it was a true story as well!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i dont think it is a true story (the strangers that is) i think its loosely based on the keddie murders.i really did enjoy paranormal activity and even though it was a slow boiler,once it gets going its something different.not seen something like this for nerves on edge since "rec" imho.


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Just watched this film and must say  did nothing for me.

As I fault not scary at all due to it being a 15, had the potential to be very scary but they missed the boat, ending was also crap.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

Watched this tonight with the GF.

Really dissapointed if im honest. 
Movie was generally not that scarey.
It went way to quickly.
And I was dissapointed with the ending, I'm sure everyone wants to know why it happened?


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

Not seen it but it does seem it is becoming a bit of a trend to leave films open ended. They always seemed to get wrapped up fully, might just be my perception however.


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Bailes said:


> Watched this tonight with the GF.
> 
> Really dissapointed if im honest.
> Movie was generally not that scarey.
> ...


I saw this lastnight and I had the same views. Really wanted to understand why!


----------



## gordy1984 (Jun 4, 2008)

amazing film:tumbleweed:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Slow burner but scared the hell out of me tbh


----------



## Veracocha (Oct 5, 2009)

Easily the biggest load of cack I have ever seen. Wasted a couple of hours of my life.

True story? Ouija boards setting alight, cack indeed.


----------

